# best rod holders out there



## little d (Dec 10, 2008)

i would like to use a track system with 4 holders per side? anyone know the guy that was at the hawg fest? what was his company? thanks dan


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

Great Lakes Planers was the one at hawgfest.

Take a serious look at Cisco Fishing Systems as well. (my personal favorite and what I run on my boat) they offer the most adjustablity out of all of them on the market, slightly longer tube as well, they come in track mount.


----------



## Gju42486 (Mar 7, 2005)

aurora lites---nothing comes close.

http://www.auroralitestackle.com/


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

I have Cisco and like the total adjustability as well as the simple locking leverand the rugged construction. Take the time to look at the many systems available and compare quality versus cost Think in terms of ease of adjustment and buying a lifetime holder.


----------



## Papascott (Apr 22, 2004)

Gju42486 said:


> aurora lites---nothing comes close.
> 
> http://www.auroralitestackle.com/




If George is running auroras lites I would suggest any thing but!!! lol


----------



## Gju42486 (Mar 7, 2005)

Papascott said:


> If George is running auroras lites I would suggest any thing but!!! lol


yea your right :G

if its not a ranger or starcraft, its no use--- if not cisco's its no use, 

lol can you say...........

FANBOYS!?!?!


----------



## Papascott (Apr 22, 2004)

The best is always imitated! BTW my ride is still a KeyWest! lol

Sure A-lites can be useful just cannot be as useful as the ones their imitating!


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

Gju42486 said:


> aurora lites---nothing comes close.
> 
> http://www.auroralitestackle.com/


LMAO , this has to be your most ignorant posts yet . nothing comes close haha. How about Great Lakes Planers, Traxtech, Bert's, Cisco, Big Jon, Vector. At least these company's came up with a design of there own and don't have to use other company's name to get web traffic to there website to confuse people into thinking they are buying a look a like knock off more expensive half baked Cisco Rod holder. 

Lots of good rod holders on the market...aside from you and 3 others nobody runs those rips off. Not even close....a real not even close comparison would be comparing a Thompson to a Carolina...now that's not even close son


----------



## Gju42486 (Mar 7, 2005)

K gonefishin said:


> LMAO , this has to be your most ignorant posts yet . nothing comes close haha. How about Great Lakes Planers, Traxtech, Bert's, Cisco, Big Jon, Vector. At least these company's came up with a design of there own and don't have to use other company's name to get web traffic to there website to confuse people into thinking they are buying a look a like knock off more expensive half baked Cisco Rod holder.
> 
> Lots of good rod holders on the market...aside from you and 3 others nobody runs those rips off. Not even close....a real not even close comparison would be comparing a Thompson to a Carolina...now that's not even close son


your a unique dude to say the least............. 

my most ignorant post yet? yea your right kevin----i will say though, most of my posts on here are pretty useless since im not a "pro" like alot of people i know that post here.
I wouldnt crack on the Thompson either bud---she has been running on all her horsepower since the day i owned her


----------



## Workdog (Jan 10, 2007)

Ciscos, Aurora Lites, anything without the cap on the end of the tube. I have Big Jons and they are alright for me, but I had to use a belt sander on the butt end of my rods (Shimano TDRs) to sand off the flange. The flange on the butt end tends to want to pull the caps off the pole holders.


----------



## Big Papa Sports (Apr 4, 2009)

You may want to look at Traxstech, top notch company and also a sponsor of the hawgfest.
Big Papa Sports


----------



## krustydawg (Apr 26, 2004)

Workdog said:


> Ciscos, Aurora Lites, anything without the cap on the end of the tube. I have Big Jons and they are alright for me, but I had to use a belt sander on the butt end of my rods (Shimano TDRs) to sand off the flange. The flange on the butt end tends to want to pull the caps off the pole holders.


Squirt some gorilla glue in the caps and slide them back over the rod holder. The caps will never come off again.

As for the other comments.....LMAO !


----------



## little d (Dec 10, 2008)

thanks guys, i think im down to aurora,or cisco. i have to take a look at great lakes but i really liked traxtech but they look a little tuff to move around quickly on the boat. i should have taken a better look at great lakes at the fest. no hurry yet so ill keep looking. looks like ill put them on the xmas list! thanks dan


----------



## tomb (Oct 9, 2004)

> The flange on the butt end tends to want to pull the caps off the pole holders.


I haven't even had that problem w/ my Tite-Loks.


----------



## Workdog (Jan 10, 2007)

krustydawg said:


> Squirt some gorilla glue in the caps and slide them back over the rod holder. The caps will never come off again.





tomb said:


> I haven't even had that problem w/ my Tite-Loks.


Kinda hard to squirt gorilla glue on the cap as it is sinking towards the bottom. The problem comes in when your buddies continually manhandle the rods out of the holders. If you're lucky, you notice a loose cap and glue it back on. Sometimes the first thing you notice is the cap gone and the dude with the rod standing there saying, "oh, was there a cap on that one?" If you have the newer Shimano TDR rods, you know what I'm talking about. If you already have holders w/o the caps, I would bet there is a little better "cling" to the butt end of the rod to help it from accidentally slipping out of the holder and over the side.
Bottom line: Get holders without the caps, if you can afford them!


----------



## krustydawg (Apr 26, 2004)

Workdog said:


> Kinda hard to squirt gorilla glue on the cap as it is sinking towards the bottom. The problem comes in when your buddies continually manhandle the rods out of the holders. If you're lucky, you notice a loose cap and glue it back on.


Been there and done that. Hence you put the glue on prior to losing the caps. I lost one cap, after that the gorilla glue was applied. The only way they will come off after the application of the glue is to cut them off.


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

Jeff you can buy replacement caps- just FYI if you so choose to replace them so all your rod holders look the same...if your interested of course.


----------



## Workdog (Jan 10, 2007)

K gonefishin said:


> Jeff you can buy replacement caps- just FYI if you so choose to replace them so all your rod holders look the same...if your interested of course.


Kgone, Hope I didn't sound like I was whining. I lost two caps and have replaced them already, gluing the crap out of them. Several others came loose and were glued also. You can't run BigJons without caps because the sharp end would tear up the foam handles on the rods. I only offered up my commentary to show that a few extra dollars now (on better pole holders) will save a lot of aggravation later.


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

Nope didn't sound like that at all..didn't even cross my mind. Good input for guys that didn't know I'm sure some are glad you mentioned it. Good to point out the downside to a rod holder on the market to someone that's in the market  I like Big Jon's stuff but that does sound like it would be problematic. I have dual Vector rod holders with caps on my Vector riggers and haven't had the caps come off but I don't use them to the extent you do, hope they don't become an issue, if they do the gorilla glue is coming out.


----------



## Gju42486 (Mar 7, 2005)

Workdog said:


> Kinda hard to squirt gorilla glue on the cap as it is sinking towards the bottom. The problem comes in when your buddies continually manhandle the rods out of the holders. If you're lucky, you notice a loose cap and glue it back on. Sometimes the first thing you notice is the cap gone and the dude with the rod standing there saying, "oh, was there a cap on that one?" If you have the newer Shimano TDR rods, you know what I'm talking about. If you already have holders w/o the caps, I would bet there is a little better "cling" to the butt end of the rod to help it from accidentally slipping out of the holder and over the side.
> Bottom line: Get holders without the caps, if you can afford them!


jeff you should of bought the BEST holders out there and you wouldnt have that problem      haha you know im just messing with YOU bud 

i have the caps on my aurora lites tubes and havnt had any come loose.....yet?

They actually didnt come with the caps, but i spent the extra money and added them to the package--they very well may be glued on though, i cant really say that i checked.

Not to be a follower, but i have heard the same thing said about the big jon holders like you mentioned above from a few other guys as well. 



on a side note---is it june/july/august, 2010 yet jeff???


----------



## Keith R (Feb 19, 2006)

Put Cisco's on my boat last year, very pleased with them. The most important thing no one has brought up is there lifetime warranty.

Keith R.


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

try monster rod holders, the best by far.


www.monsterrodholders.com


----------



## CaptJoe (Jan 20, 2009)

Keith R said:


> Put Cisco's on my boat last year, very pleased with them. The most important thing no one has brought up is there lifetime warranty.
> 
> Keith R.


I too have the cicso's and really like them. The only issue I've had is one of the pull and twist adjustments is out of line or something. I have to send it back just haven't had the time yet. They are very well made and look nice, too. They were not bashful about offering to fix them either. In fact I did not send them the week I said I would and the guy called me to make sure they were not lost.

http://www.ciscofishingsystemsltd.com/index2.html


----------



## donkey (Aug 28, 2004)

Opinions are like Butt holes everyone has one.The way I see it when you give an opinion it is just your thought.It is not something that is not etched in stone but is usually something you have experienced.It is OK to disagree with my opinion but if you belittle me in the process you will not get taller,smarter, fatter or better looking.
With that said. It is my opinion that the Cisco rod holder is the most versatile and best constructed unit on the market.It is the only one that I know of that looks better the closer you look at it.As an example to the attention to detail the tube is threaded onto the mount using a left hand thread.So what you ask?Did you ever watch a bored fisherman fiddle with a rod holder while standing next to it try to unscrew it.
The holders are made right here in Cleveland using American Labor,Aluminum and parts.The company supports the local fishing shows and tournaments.And has a life time guarantee.


----------



## silver shad (Jun 18, 2006)

Well said donkey


----------



## FreeByrdSteve (Jun 28, 2004)

Plenty of good choices out there to fit most any budget. If you want the BEST - the answer is a simple one: CISCO FISHING SYSTEMS - PERIOD!


----------



## falcon2082 (Jun 16, 2008)

I (Falcon Outdoors) had the display at the Hawgfest. As stated there are a ton of different rod holders out there and at a wide range of prices. The only issue I had ever had with any of the rod holders out there are the Berts because the ratchet feature wears out on them which at $70.00 a piece is kind of frustrating to say the least. A few things I would look for is long term durability, functionality and price (getting what you pay for). The great thing about the GLP systems is the options of being able to install them in any of the track systems if you want to go that way or to go with the permanant bases in which you can remove the holders from the base in just seconds. They are rod solid for anything the great lakes has to offer and the price is spectacular. If interested in talking about the many different options of rod holders shoot me a message or click on the FALCON OUTDOORS add that scrolls by at the top right corner of the website.

Mike


----------

